# nebelschwaden



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

hi, hab da mal ne frage wie man son nebelzeugs oder was das is macht!

http://www.deskmod.com/?state=view&skin_id=3811
(ganz stark auf der rechten seite zu sehen)


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

hmm, nun ja...

ich denke mir mal dass es nichts wirklich aufwendiges ist (im vergleich zum rest des bildes).
gauscher weichzeichner.


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

hmm...jaja schon klar, aber wo kommst diese wellenform, die auch schon fast aussieht wie feuer her?


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

hmm, du ich denke, wir reden n bisserl aneinander vorbei.
scheinst nicht dasselbe zu meinen wie ich.
poste doch einen ausschnitt mit nem pfeil drauf was du meinst.


----------



## stiffy (7. März 2002)

layer klatschen! 

nimm 20 stockfotos, wend auf alle schwingungen an und stell sie auf farbeig abwedeln... so in etwa gehts


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

hehe lool, ok!

kennt einer noch gute quellen für stockfotos ausser istockphoto.com?


----------



## stiffy (7. März 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13052


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

ok, dann dank ich euch


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

also ich würd sagen:
BEIDES.

Mehrere Layer, Schwingung UND Gausschen Weichzeicher!
Immer dran denken: Spielen, spielen, spielen 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## shiver (8. März 2002)

bäh, das ist ja mal ein hässliches bild, aber die methoden stimmen grösstenteils.


----------



## Z-r0 (10. März 2002)

naja das ist ja wohl geschmacks sache (obwohlich es auch ******** finde aber manch einer wird es sicher mögen  )

Kann mal einer versuchen das so hinzubekommmen?
bei mir sieht das immer seltsam aus


----------



## wo0zy (10. März 2002)

naja ich hab es teilweise so hinbekommen.
aber nich mit skockphotos!

ich hab ersteinmal einen barcode erstellet, denn ein paar mal dupliziert(mit eigenschaft over/ineinander kopieren) und dann alle zu einer zusammengefügt. nun den wave oder zig zag filter oder beide nacheinander anwenden und danach den gaußchen weichzeichner


----------



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

zeig mal dein pic!!


----------



## wo0zy (11. März 2002)

hehe is noch nich fertig! ich werds posten wenn ichs geschafft habe, aber ihr könnt ja auch was posten wenn ihr das mal probiert


----------



## cardex (11. März 2002)

lol shiva kannst du eigentlich auch irgend was anderes ausser flamen? Jedes Post das man von dir liest besteht aus rein destruktiver Kritik. Meist irgendwelche Einzeiler in denen du Bilder von anderen Usern schlecht machst. Auf Leute wie dich könnte ne Tutorial Seite eigentlich auch gut verzichten. Von dir lernt nämlich sicher keiner!

Just my two Cents

Hoffe nun sperrst du "Supermoderator" *rofl* nich meinen Acc.


----------



## Prailer (11. März 2002)

also ich finde den background fett und wüsste gern wies geht, habs schon versucht mit stockphotos aber funzt ned, also ich meld mich wenn ich was geiles zurechtgstylt habe ...

@ shiver: .:kritik is silber, lob is gold:.


----------



## Z-r0 (11. März 2002)

Hast du aber  

Ok ich hoffe jemand kriegt das mal ähnlichhin


----------



## Prailer (11. März 2002)

brauchste auch ned. ... und wieder geht er nach oben !


----------



## cardex (11. März 2002)

> @ Prailer & cardex: das sagich jetz ma nix zu



Du bist ein Hengst


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cardex _
> *lol shiva kannst du eigentlich auch irgend was anderes ausser flamen? Jedes Post das man von dir liest besteht aus rein destruktiver Kritik. Meist irgendwelche Einzeiler in denen du Bilder von anderen Usern schlecht machst. Auf Leute wie dich könnte ne Tutorial Seite eigentlich auch gut verzichten. Von dir lernt nämlich sicher keiner!
> 
> Just my two Cents
> ...



lol, du bist ja ein "superman"..

erstens, es heisst shiv*er*, zweitens, das bild ist NICHT von nem user hier, sondern von einem selbsternannten "ober1337ensupergrafikchecker", drittens, ich find das bild ober igitt (aber jedem wird ja wohl seine meinung gestattet sein), viertens bin ich mir sicher du weisst gar nicht was flamen ist, fünftens bitte ich mal darum, das offtopic etwas runterzuschrauben und sechstens bin ich ja auch nicht da um irgendwelchen photoshop-mist in alle höhen zu loben sondern nur um "aufzuräumen", d.h. postings verschieben, editieren, löschen, user bannen.


----------



## soraxdesign (11. März 2002)

> @ Prailer & cardex: das sagich jetz ma nix zu



das meinte ich damit  ......was shiver grade sehr überzeugend rübergebracht hat ...war bloss zu faul *das* zu schreiben
btw: sorry 4 offtopic


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

@cardex


> Auf Leute wie dich könnte ne Tutorial Seite eigentlich auch gut verzichten. Von dir lernt nämlich sicher keiner!



1.)du must es ja wissen. bist ja schon soooo lange dabei!
2.) vielleicht stören dich ihre aussagen, wenn dass aber ihre aufgabe ist, postpubertäre möchtegerngrafiker etwas zurechtzustutzen dann kannst du wohl kaum was dagegen machen!!

cu hochi


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *postpubertäre möchtegerngrafiker *




muhahahha, true true...

naja, bevor das hier wieder ausartet, besser closen


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

@woozy
hast du dein Pic schon fertig????

bin schon gespannt!

cu


----------

